# Ebay Headlights EVERYONE talks about... INSTALLED & REVIEWED~!



## kevin1214 (Feb 26, 2011)

Let me first write my review:

Headlight: The quality... i give it a A+ no problems in how it looks nothing out of the ordinary. 

Fitment- PERFECT! nothing too hard to fit in... you have to use the existing bottom Adapter and other than that it fits like OEM. I found out people that had weird fitment or didn't fit was because they didn't use the bottom adapter. 

Light output: The projector lights are great. they put out more output than the stock OEM. One bad thing i have to say about it is... i wish it was more down, meaning the beam hits too straight not downwards... could potentially be not as good in terms of light visibility in the night time. I'll be installing 6000k HIDS so i'll see if the projector lights are adjustable. 

LEDs&Angel Eye- looks alright, its not those cheap things where its WHITE/BLUE, its actually like the BMW white LED LIGHTS we see in most modern BMWs.

Installation: Over all nothing that hard. there's adapters for you so its just plug and play. Taking off the front bumper and all that was a cinch. 
this is important THIS USES A H7 BULB HOUSING. But there were newer versions i heard that uses the stock H4 Bulb housing. Ask the retailer which BULB it fits in before buying.

Looks: this is where i was a little regretting buying it... its not as good as i thought ... maybe it'll pull me in later. but the AUDI TT style headlights seem more appropriate on our cars i think. But we'll see... i only had it for a day so.

Overall: i give a A. Its not a bad projector light at all. its made with great quality and parts. It has good light output... hopefully its adjustable. ^_^ 

Sorry for the bad pics and the dirty car 









By kevin1214 at 2011-04-20








By kevin1214 at 2011-04-20








By kevin1214 at 2011-04-20








By kevin1214 at 2011-04-20








By kevin1214 at 2011-04-20


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Nice job dude! Let us know how they hold up...


----------



## kevin1214 (Feb 26, 2011)

so far so good... no problems yet... i wonder how i turn them on without the headlights being turned on... just the LED's ... HMM...


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

those look really clean! how much did you pay roughly?


----------



## kevin1214 (Feb 26, 2011)

i got it used about 200 bucks ... or so


----------



## TGrayEco (Feb 25, 2011)

Can anyone put the pictures up as an attachment? I can't view them as the site their linked to is blocked here at work....and I really want to see how they look.


----------



## tehcor (Mar 30, 2011)

where did you get that grill from?looks sick


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

Those certainly look like Ebay headlights...


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

Looks pretty dope to me.. nice work.


----------



## KrissKross (Nov 29, 2010)

Whoa pretty nice. Nice review too.
we both have black Cruzes, and I was thinking of getting that grille as well..but different set of projector headlights.

It definitely has a BMW look to it though. thanks for the insight of the Ebay headlights.


----------



## ifiwasperfect (Dec 22, 2010)

Change you headlights bro. Such a rich housing with dingy stock bulbs.


----------



## KrissKross (Nov 29, 2010)

ifiwasperfect said:


> Change you headlights bro. Such a rich housing with dingy stock bulbs.


He said he's going to install 6000K HIDs..which i think would be perfect =)

Kevin..after the HIDs I think you'll be 100% satisfied with the look  it's gonna look badass


----------



## tehcor (Mar 30, 2011)

KrissKross said:


> Whoa pretty nice. Nice review too.
> we both have black Cruzes, and I was thinking of getting that grille as well..but different set of projector headlights.
> 
> It definitely has a BMW look to it though. thanks for the insight of the Ebay headlights.


Where did you Find that grill at?


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

tehcor said:


> Where did you Find that grill at?


They have them on ebay, but you cant install it without doing a modification to your current one because the chevy logo bar that goes across is one piece with the bumper so you would have to cut it off to fit the new grill whereas other markets have it as 2 pieces


----------



## kevin1214 (Feb 26, 2011)

the grille is custom made... some guy did it... i asked him about he said he just shaved off the logo, and played over it ALL CARBON FIBER. i was like... oh ... ok... you're quite creative. i dont know if you can find it on ebay. I"m sure you're talking about the one with the whatchamallcallit just black painted over and has like 5 lines. Installation wise... it was using the existing OEM grille, well remember our grille is COMPLETELY different from the GRILLE you guys have, and honestly i like your CHEVY OEM GRILLE... everyone in korea follows that right now ^^ you should keep it the way it is.


----------



## tehcor (Mar 30, 2011)

kevin1214 said:


> the grille is custom made... some guy did it... i asked him about he said he just shaved off the logo, and played over it ALL CARBON FIBER. i was like... oh ... ok... you're quite creative. i dont know if you can find it on ebay. I"m sure you're talking about the one with the whatchamallcallit just black painted over and has like 5 lines. Installation wise... it was using the existing OEM grille, well remember our grille is COMPLETELY different from the GRILLE you guys have, and honestly i like your CHEVY OEM GRILLE... everyone in korea follows that right now ^^ you should keep it the way it is.


Oh so you are from Korea?that's why...I thought you were in the states which is why I was confused.sick ride tho.

Oh and if you've been in the tuning scene for any period of time you should know..US wants JDM..and Japan wants USDM


----------



## kevin1214 (Feb 26, 2011)

tehcor said:


> Oh so you are from Korea?that's why...I thought you were in the states which is why I was confused.sick ride tho.
> 
> Oh and if you've been in the tuning scene for any period of time you should know..US wants JDM..and Japan wants USDM


right right.


----------



## nosidefcp (Dec 24, 2010)

ive bought one of those headlights too. ive also bought the diffuser from the same seller and already bought some h7 gp thunder 8500k to replace those yellow lights that comes with the headlights. just waiting for the arival of the products and i'll post some pics


----------



## nosidefcp (Dec 24, 2010)

kevin1214 said:


> so far so good... no problems yet... i wonder how i turn them on without the headlights being turned on... just the LED's ... HMM...



in the sellers page they have it turned on without the main light on. have you tried turining on inside the the car just the presence lights? i have the light sensors so i always in auto but i think if we turn to manual and turn on just presence lights, only the angel eyes and leds will turn on. please report back at us


----------



## kevin1214 (Feb 26, 2011)

yeah they all work. without the headlights and what not. ^_^ works well.


----------



## nosidefcp (Dec 24, 2010)

sorry, didnt understand. you managed to turn on just the leds and angel eyes like ive said or does all the lights turn on and the same time?


----------



## Nightdrv (Apr 17, 2011)

nosidefcp said:


> ive bought one of those headlights too. ive also bought the diffuser from the same seller and already bought some h7 gp thunder 8500k to replace those yellow lights that comes with the headlights. just waiting for the arival of the products and i'll post some pics


Ha.... I just bought and installed those same headlight bulbs  BTW: They are 80/85W. Not the 55/60W as stated in the listings. (Which is good)


Also, if we're talking replacing light bulbs, I can't recommend any higher that you all change your interior lights to LED. (main dome light, and two map lights). It is soooooooo worth it.


----------



## kevin1214 (Feb 26, 2011)

nosidefcp said:


> sorry, didnt understand. you managed to turn on just the leds and angel eyes like ive said or does all the lights turn on and the same time?


Like you said sir ^_^


----------



## nosidefcp (Dec 24, 2010)

hello kevin, how did you managed to connect that 3 pin conector for the rings, leds and turning signals?did conect them wire to wire?thanks


----------



## kevin1214 (Feb 26, 2011)

wire to wire sir... ^_^


----------



## nosidefcp (Dec 24, 2010)

hello kevin. have you instaled hids in the new headlights...?thanks


----------



## kevin1214 (Feb 26, 2011)

yes i have. i haven't had the time to post up pictures but i will get to that. thank you.


----------



## Pandashh (Apr 27, 2012)

I have found a really nice site that does retrofits. As with any car, since the dawn of time. Cheap money = cheap product. So there is very few products that I will actually invest in through Ebay. Keep this post updated on how they hold up. I am an aircraft electrician, and have had many friends by those cheap lights for other cars. After months the leds are all different brightness levels. An led is a light emitting diode. Read up on how it works because when you strip them together like that the voltage will step down every bulb. Has to be wired right, voltage right etc etc. To look perfect. Which is where spending the big bucks come in. They always seem to use cheaper wiring too. Bleh. Just make sure to keep all receipts


----------

